# Sattel



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich war bisher nur "stille Mitleserin". Finde es toll, dass es einen Bereich nur für Ladies gibt.
Ich habe eine Frage:
Hat jemand von euch auch nach längeren Touren das Problem dass der Hintern weh tut? Ich habe nun schon mehrere Sättel und verschiedene Polster durch und bin noch immer nicht ganz zufrieden. Momentan fahre ich den Specialized Ruby. Ist zwar ein Rennradsattel, aber dieser ist bisher der beste von allen. Aber die Probleme sind leider nicht ganz verschwunden . Es geht nicht nur um den "hinteren Bereich" wenn ihr versteht..? 
Liebe Grüße,
brussels*sprouts


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du schon mal den SLK Lady Gel getestet? In dem habe ich meinen Sattel gefunden: habe den an fast allen Rädern: Hardtail, RR, Crosser nur am Fully lasse ich den von Trek mitgelieferten Bontrager RL und komme mehrere Stunden damit zurecht. Habe mich auch durch viele Sättel getestet: mit dem Männer SLK komme ich z.B. nicht so gut zurecht, jedoch eben etwas schwerere Ladyausführung. Ist wirklich sehr schwer eine Empfehlung zu geben, am besten besten wäre es, einen Händler zu finden, der einen testen läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ja meine Sitzknochen vermessen lassen und dabei kam der Specialized heraus (sauteuer finde ich). SLK Lady Gel habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Ich kann momentan nur sehr unregelmäßig fahren, da ich mich mit einem Bandscheibenvorfall rumschlage. Wenn ich länger nicht gefahren bin und dann wieder eine Tour mache, habe ich immer riesen Probleme. Auch schon nach wenigen Kilometern. Hat es auch was mit Gewohnheit zu tun?
Die Sitzpolster sollten eigenlich gut sein. Nalini, Giordana und Gore - alles extra für Frauen. Daran sollte es nicht liegen.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Ich habe ja meine Sitzknochen vermessen lassen und dabei kam der Specialized heraus (sauteuer finde ich).



das Du sicher in einem "Speci" Laden vermessen wurdest - mußte ja der Sattel raus kommen  - nein, aber im Ernst, Specialized ist eigentlich nicht schlecht wie man so liest. Ich hatte die 145mm breite Version - konnte ihn aber zurück geben. Taugte nicht für meinen Popo.



brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> ... da ich mich mit einem Bandscheibenvorfall rumschlage.



oh je, aber das wird bald wieder: mein Mann hatte 2 OPs hinter sich und der ist so gut wie nie zuvor, besonders in den Bergen hat er kraftmäßig zugelegt. Gute Besserung



brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Hat es auch was mit Gewohnheit zu tun?



Ich denke schon ... ich fast fahre jeden Tag auch wenns manchmal nur 'ne Stunde ist


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre an jedem Rad einen anderen Sattel!  


Am MTB (Marathon-HT) den SLK Lady - nach langer Einsitzzeit perfekt!
Am Rennrad den Vitesse - passt!
Am Zeitrenner den 612er von SQlab - sauschwer aber eine Sänfte!
Am Singlespeed einen Damensattel, den ich als Sportsattel nun wirklich nicht empfehlen würde, der sich aber ohne Radhose fahren lässt. Er ist breit, er ist weich, er ist schwer. Er ist... bequem!
Auch am "alten" CC-MTB hatte ich den obigen Sattel. Es ging mir einfach um Sitzkomfort.
Am neuen Freerider wird auch der SLK Lady montiert, allerdings deshalb, weil er schmal ist und man nicht mit ihm ins Gehege kommt. Hoffe ich!  

Ansonsten emfehle ich... Vaseline! Melkfett oder alles, was fett ist. Nicht zu sparsam, ich greife da gleich mit vier Fingern tief in die Dose. Seitdem fährt es sich im Wortsinne reibungslos!


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ansonsten emfehle ich... Vaseline! Melkfett oder alles, was fett ist. Nicht zu sparsam, ich greife da gleich mit vier Fingern tief in die Dose. Seitdem fährt es sich im Wortsinne reibungslos!



stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen, natürlich, die Creme - kommt bei mir auf die Haut und wird einmassiert


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen, natürlich, die Creme - kommt bei mir auf die Haut und wird einmassiert



Auf die Haut, klar, aber das eher in Form von Masse statt Klasse! "Viel hilft viel!" Was als alte Mechanikerweisheit gilt, passt auch bei mir!


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

mal ganz allgemein: 
- sattel mus zum hintern passen (deshalb hilft auch ein tip wie "sattel xy" nicht weiter) 
- guter einsatz in der hose, nix drunter
- fetten etc. nach belieben
- position auf dem rad muss stimmen
- als neuling muss man sich auch erst mal an so nen sattel gewöhnen 

und:
druckstellen liegen oft am sattel / sattelstellung, 
scheuerstellen normalerweise an der hose / einsatz. 

diese aussparungen à la specialized tragen nichts zum komfort bei.
es ist ein häufiger irrtum, dass leute, die druckstellen, wundreiben etc. erleben, denken, der sattel mit der kerbe in der mitte würde da was helfen.
dafür sind diese sättel aber gar nicht gedacht.
sie bringen nur was, wenn das hochzeitsgeschirr taub wird etc., sind aber eher abträglich für den komfort.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit Scheuerstellen habe ich keine Probleme. Eher, dass die A...knochen sauweh tun und der vordere Bereich taub ist. Wie müsste ich denn die Sitzposition verstellen dass es besser werden müsste? Ich habe auch oft Nackenschmerzen nach dem Radfahren.
Melkfett hilft doch dann eher gegen Scheuerstellen, oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm... Wie sitzt Du denn? Auf den Sitzknochen? Flächig? Ist Dein Sattel genau in der Waage? Wenn ja, vielleicht hilft ein wenig nach vorn kippen. Nur wenig, sonst rutschst Du ab. Sättel mit Rinne oder Loch wirken bei Frauen übrigens ganz oft als "Schlafmittel".


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ist Dein Sattel genau in der Waage?




und wenn Du ein Fully hast, die Satteleinstellung am besten zu zweit machen, bei den meisten verändert sich die mit der Waage eingestellte Position wenn Du drauf sitzt. Habe zur richtigen Positionierung ne ganze Zeit benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Also soll der Sattel doch in der Waagerechten sein?


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Also soll der Sattel doch in der Waagerechten sein?



Grundsätzlich ja. Ausnahmen aber bestätigen diese Regel. Wie immer gilt: Wie es zu Dir und für Dich passt.


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Oktober 2009)

grundeinstellung ist erstmal in der waagerechten. bei richtiger sattelhöhe wohlgemerkt ... 
d. h. sattel so hoch ausziehen das gerade das becken beim lockeren fahren NICHT kippt. dann ev. wieder 5mm tiefer stellen (die div. formeln zum thema sind nicht wirklich zielführende da die "richtige" sitzhöhe sehr abhängig von der eigenen beweglichkeit ist).
dann sollte eigentlich der druck fast weg, oder zumindest gleichmässiger verteilt sein.

arme beim fahren nicht durchdrücken, sondern beweglich bleiben, sprich leicht angewinkelt. diese (fehl)haltung führt nämlich auch dazu das mehr druck auf die sitzhöcker übertragen wird, zudem kann man(n)frau mit blockierten ellbogen gelenken kaum schnell reagieren 
wenn das nicht hilft ev. den sattel ein paar millimeter weiter nach hinten schieben. 

wird der druck aufs schambein unangenehm dann die sattelnase in kleinen schritten senken ( 2 - 5mm max.).

ciao
flo


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Dann werde ich mir das mal zu Herzen nehmen.
Hat jemand noch ne Idee wegen meiner Nackenschmerzen? Ich fahre mittlerweile schon ohne Camelback. Zum einen wegen meines Bandscheibenvorfalles und zum anderen wegen meines anfälligen Nackens.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm... Entweder Du musst aufrechter sitzen oder die Schultern bewusster hängen lassen, also nicht hochziehen - oder (und!) diesen Bereich trainieren. Am einfachsten ist es, mittels Langhantelstange, da erarbeitest Du Dir mit einer Bewegung den gesamten Schultergürtel inkl. Kapuzenmuskel.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir ja schon nen kürzen Vorbau montieren lassen. Laut Händler ist meine Sitzposition gut. Aber scheinbar nicht gut genug.
Ich bin ja bereits in der Reha - dann kann ich dem Trainer ja mal sagen er soll mir helfen den "Kapuzenmuskel" (nie gehört...) zu trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ja schon nen kürzen Vorbau montieren lassen. Laut Händler ist meine Sitzposition gut. Aber scheinbar nicht gut genug.
> Ich bin ja bereits in der Reha - dann kann ich dem Trainer ja mal sagen er soll mir helfen den "Kapuzenmuskel" (nie gehört...) zu trainieren.



Naja, über die Kompetenz von Händlern lässt sich trefflich streiten...  

Der Kapuzenmuskel ist das, was bei Autorennfahrern immer so ausgeprägt ist. Stiernacken sagt man auch gern dazu. Die Übung: Langhantelstange hüftbreit nehmen und nach oben bis auf Brusthöhe ziehen. Dabei müssen die Ellbogen außen und oben sein - also den höchsten Punkt bilden, den diese Konstruktion dann in der Endstellung darstellt. Ich denke an diese Übung auch immer dann, wenn ich mal wieder mein "Computersyndrom" habe...


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.social-bookmark-script.de/






 


Der *Musculus trapezius* (lat.: Trapezmuskel; seiner Form wegen auch _Kapuzenmuskel_ oder _Kappenmuskel_ genannt) verdankt seinen Namen dem Umstand, dass die beiden dreieckigen Einzelmuskeln der linken bzw. rechten Seite zusammen ein Trapez formen. Der Muskel besteht beim Menschen aus drei Teilen:

*Pars descendens* (lat.: absteigender Teil) - der Teil oberhalb des Schulterblatts. 
*Pars transversa* (lat.: querender Teil) - der Teil zwischen Brustwirbeln und Schultergelenk. 
*Pars ascendens* (lat.: aufsteigender Teil) - der Teil unterhalb des Schulterblatts. 
*Funktion *


Der Musculus trapezius ist verantwortlich für

das Heben des Schultergürtels und Kippen des Kopfes nach hinten (Pars descendens) 
das Nachinnenziehen des Schulterblattes (Pars transversa) 
das Senken des Schultergürtels (Pars ascendens) 
Von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musculus_trapezius


----------



## lara79 (16. Oktober 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Mit Scheuerstellen habe ich keine Probleme. Eher, dass die A...knochen sauweh tun und der vordere Bereich taub ist. Wie müsste ich denn die Sitzposition verstellen dass es besser werden müsste? Ich habe auch oft Nackenschmerzen nach dem Radfahren.
> Melkfett hilft doch dann eher gegen Scheuerstellen, oder?



Ich weiß ja nicht, was bei Dir genau Probleme verursacht. Mein Händler hat mir mal erklärt, dass es Sitzbein- und Schambeinbelaster unter den Radfahrern gibt, und für jeden Typ entsprechende Sättel. So bin ich schließlich mit einem Fizik Vitesse glücklich geworden, und hatte zum Testen auch einen von SQ Lab, der war auch ganz gut. 

In der Mountenbike gab es zum Thema mal einen aufschlussreichen Artikel, vielleicht hilft Dir das ja.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/18-saettel-im-labor-und-praxistest.237997.2.htm?skip=


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2009)

@ brussels*sprouts

Erst mal gute Besserung bei deinen Rückenproblemchen! 

Das mit den Sitzknochen vermessen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die ultimative Methode. Hab ich nach vielen teuren Versuchen auch mal machen lassen und kam auf ne Sattelbreite von 150mm. Danach hab ich mir dann einen SQ-lab 611 zugelegt. AUTSCH! Auf der ersten Ausfahrt damit hatte ich nach etwa ner halben Stunde komplett taube Beine und musste erst mal absteigen und ne Runde rumlaufen. 

Bin dann mal mehr aus Zufall an einen 130mm (!) Speci Phenom gekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich den auf allen Rädern (RR, Crosser, MTB) und hab ich keine Probleme mehr. Kapiert zwar keiner, warum ich ausgerechnet mit einem so schmalen Sattel klar komme, ist aber so . Liegt glaube ich auch daran, dass der in der Mitte (da, wo die Aussparung ist), ziemlich flexibel ist, so dass keine Adern oder Nerven eingeklemmt werden. 

Was habe ich daraus gelernt? Alle Theorie ist grau, am Ende hilft nur ausprobieren und Glück haben.  

PS: Ein guter Händler sollte dir eingentlich anbieten, dass du den Sattel bei Nichtgefallen zurückgeben oder umtauschen kannst. 

Gruß, 
Scylla


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2009)

..hab lange gesucht - und mitlerweile auf allen bikes den fizik aliante drauf . passt prima . kann ich locker 4-5stunden drauf fahrem - ohne probleme . auch der red -x sport von rose ist super , den hab ich auf dem enduro . 

wegen dem nacken : ..kann es sein ,dass du bei deinem rahmen ein zu langes oberrohr hast ??? dann sitzt du zu überstreckt (racig...) - und es tut nach kurzer zeit weh . 
habe meine beiden bikes mit zu langen or ausgemustert - hatte nicht wirklich spass damit . greez , kati


----------



## brussels*sprouts (20. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Anregungen.
Ich werde mal etwas "rumprobieren" und schauen, ob ich die Probleme in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## binichschnell (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal den SLK Lady Gel getestet?


ich werde ihn mal auch testen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

An allen Bikes fahre ich den *Terry Butterfly* (Modell für Frauen).
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm und hatte damit noch nie Sitzprobleme/Schmerzen.

Beim Kauf meines letzten Bikes hatten sie mir den teuersten aus der Männerserie draufgemacht. Schönes Modell, aber zu schmal für mich im hinteren Bereich. Ich wußte bis dahin nicht, dass man am Hintern überhaupt und dann solche Schmerzen haben kann  und habe stattdessen wieder den Terry Butterfly genommen. Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Breiten und auch breiter als die Männersättel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Ich hätte einen Vitesse in schwarz abzugeben. War auf meinem neuen Bike drauf (ein Fehler des Monteurs) und passt nicht wirklich auf ein Enduro. Wer also Interesse hat...


----------



## brussels*sprouts (2. November 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> An allen Bikes fahre ich den *Terry Butterfly* (Modell für Frauen).
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm und hatte damit noch nie Sitzprobleme/Schmerzen.
> 
> Beim Kauf meines letzten Bikes hatten sie mir den teuersten aus der Männerserie draufgemacht. Schönes Modell, aber zu schmal für mich im hinteren Bereich. Ich wußte bis dahin nicht, dass man am Hintern überhaupt und dann solche Schmerzen haben kann  und habe stattdessen wieder den Terry Butterfly genommen. Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Breiten und auch breiter als die Männersättel.



Den Terry Butterfly hatte ich auch schon drauf. Ich kam mit diesem leider nicht so gut zurecht. Er liegt noch zu Hause und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Wenn ihn jemand übernehmen möchte?? PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2009)

Vom Terry gibt´s auch ein schmaleres Modell, den Butterfly RS, der passt mir auch viel besser als der normale. Habe beide Sättel im Einsatz und mit dem RS hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## schlammdiva (2. November 2009)

ich Fahre auf meinem CC den Selle Italia SLR,
auf dem all mountain den Vitesse und auf dem Straßenrad den Terry Butterfly.

Es hilft wirklich nur probieren, denn jeder Po ist halt anders.


----------



## cmg20 (2. November 2009)

Also ich hab den hier:

http://www.bbbparts.com/saddles_anatomicrace-bsd05.php

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: der ist super! Also zumindest fÃ¼r mich. 

Kostet nur um die â¬ 30,- und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit. Auch nicht nach einer 150-km-Tour (war die Testrunde, hat er mit Bravour bestanden  ). 

Mit dem Vitesse hingegen kam ich gar nicht klar, keine Ahnung wieso. 

LG


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (14. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe, ich bekomme nicht gleich die virtuelle Keule verpasst, nur weil ich hier meinen Senf dazugebe. Aber mich der Sattel hier von allen Problemen kuriert.

http://www.used-hq.de/used-website/german/produkte/SelleAnAtomica/selle.html


----------

